# Late Report



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Went out a couple of weeks ago and hooked one king after another. Lots of bait, bonita, hardtails and mackerel. Very fun day after not workin a king since last fall. My parents make some mean fish tacos, fish soup andfried fish out of my kings. Love it. I'm so thankful for every moment on the water this year given the present destruction of our way of life.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Nice .................


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I enjoy your fishing reports and pictures the most....even the late ones....thanks for sharing


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome catch and beautiful pictures!What did you catch the majority of the kings with?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job. You need to try that out of a kayak.

Alex


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

wow.. beats my report!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *chaps (08/06/2010)*Awesome catch and beautiful pictures!What did you catch the majority of the kings with?


I caught all of them trolling a duster rig with a frozen cigar minnow.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *Yaksquatch (08/06/2010)*Nice job. You need to try that out of a kayak.
> 
> Alex


No thanks! You guys are tough! I'll stick with my little boat. I like having motor power and spaceto move around and space for a full cooler of beer and fish andtime to rest my arms. I also like having a little more boat between me and the things swimming around while I'm throwing bloody fish in the water! I love watchingyou kayak guys do your thing but its not for me!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *ironman172 (07/06/2010)*I think I enjoy your fishing reports and pictures the most....even the late ones....thanks for sharing


Well thank you Bill.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Another great day of fishing and a good post! Keep em comin'


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job gal.......you make all the guys wanna clone ya w/ all the fishing and beer drinking talk!!!:toast:doh:toast


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *Jason (10/06/2010)*Awesome job gal.......you make all the guys wanna clone ya w/ all the fishing and beer drinking talk!!!:toast:doh:toast


Heehee....I wish I had another girl that liked fishing as much as I do. I'd love to have a chicky friend to fish with. I've tried converting some of my friends but it never sticks. They either pass out after 2 beers or don't want to bust their butts carring my boat or just plain won't touch anything "yucky" and get sick at the site of a pair ofcigar minnow eye balls stuck to a hook. But thats ok, I still love em. Glad I have the forum to share the love.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha haa...thats funny. Nice catch! Still hope you show Renne' a couple tricks at the party.

Like I told ya...she tries to get me too, but I was only able to teach her to spearfish, and still have yet to catch a fish (other than catfish) myself off our dock. Got some DOA's and some other lures...but I may as well throw a brick off our dock, I have a better chance of knockin a fish out than usin a pole to catch one!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (10/06/2010)*Ha haa...thats funny. Nice catch! Still hope you show Renne' a couple tricks at the party.
> 
> Like I told ya...she tries to get me too, but I was only able to teach her to spearfish, and still have yet to catch a fish (other than catfish) myself off our dock. Got some DOA's and some other lures...but I may as well throw a brick off our dock, I have a better chance of knockin a fish out than usin a pole to catch one!


Sure I will! 

First thing you MUST have is a bright light under that new dock. Night fishing off docks like yours is the only time I even bother.Live shrimp with nothing but a hook is usuallyyour best bet with trout. They are smart. They also seem to like small minnow type lures with thejelly tails that look like they areswimming. For reds I LOVE new penny gulp shrimp. They work every time. The light is fun too just to see all of the amazing things that will happen under there at night, you'd be amazed at the critters that show up.You should still catch catfish on the bottomandladyfish and such but the trout love the light. I like halogen. 

We'll talk more at the party!


----------

